# Hilfe beim Kauf eines neuen Kühlers für eine 580 gtx von Zotac



## veteran (14. August 2011)

*Hilfe beim Kauf eines neuen Kühlers für eine 580 gtx von Zotac*

Moin,
ich möchte für meine gtx 580 von Zotac einen VGA Kühler als Ersatz für den Referenzkühler kaufen.
Ich weiß das es im Forum schon einige Themen darüber gibt aber da ich mir nicht sicher bin habe ich auch noch ein paar fragen und hoffe auf eure Hilfe.
Diesen hier hatte ich mir vorgestellt :Caseking|Link|



So hier mal ein Überblick von den derzeitigen Tests die ich mit dem Alpenföhn Peter gemacht habe.
Alle Tests liefen mit folgenden Einstellungen im Afterburner:
Graka                    : 900/772 MHz bei 1.138/1.050V Spannung
CPU                       :   3400MHz/i7 core 920
Alpenföhn Peter      : Lüfterdrezahl max:1100 U/min (2x140mm Wingboost)
Gehäuse                : Antec Twelve Hundred mit Zahlmann Lüftersteuerung

Bilder zum Umbau gibt es weiter unten auf der ersten Seite!




|Benchmark/Spiele|Graka MHz|Spannung|Temperatur|Alpenföhn Peter|
|3D Mark11|900 MHz|1.138V|63 Grad|1100 U/min|
|3D Mark11|772 MHz|1.050V|53 Grad|1100 U/min|
|Furmark|900 MHz|1.138V|57 Grad|1100 U/min|
|Kombuster|900 MHz|1.138V|64 Grad|1100 U/min|
|Heaven2.5|900 MHz|1.138V|66 Grad|1100 U/min|
|Heaven2.5|772 MHz|1.050V|59 Grad|1100 U/min|
|Metro 2033|900 MHz|1.138V|60 Grad|1100 U/min|
|Metro 2033|772 MHz|1.050V|53 Grad|1100 U/min|
|Crysis 2|900 MHz|1.138V|73 Grad|1100 U/min|
|Crysis 2|772 MHz|1.050V|62 Grad|1100 U/min|
|Battlefield 2|772 MHz|1.050V|60 Grad|1100 U/min|Bemerkung: Die Raumtemperatur lag bei 22 Grad , zum Vergleich hatte die gtx 580 mit Referenzkühler vor den Umbau Temps bei stock 772MHz
                   von 80-86 Grad bei den Benchmarks und bei den Spielen 75-80 Grad.
                   Testwerte mit 900 MHz bei Referenzkühler habe ich leider nicht mehr , aber selbst wenn kann man sich vorstellen das die Temps nicht weniger
                   geworden wären


----------



## meratheus (14. August 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf eines neuen Kühlers für eine 580 gtx von Zotac*

Wenn deine Zotac im Ref.Design ist, kann man den EKL Alpenföhn Peter mit Grundplatte installieren. Jedoch müssen vorher Gehäuse, Kühler und Grundplatte abgebaut werden, da der Lüfter mit 3 Schrauben an der Rückseite der Grundplatte befestigt ist. Sehr oft klebt der Lüfter teilweise stark an der Grundplatte, da hier noch zusätzlich ein Klebemittel verwendet wird.


----------



## veteran (14. August 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf eines neuen Kühlers für eine 580 gtx von Zotac*



meratheus schrieb:


> Wenn deine Zotac im Ref.Design ist, kann man den EKL Alpenföhn Peter mit Grundplatte installieren. Jedoch müssen vorher Gehäuse, Kühler und Grundplatte abgebaut werden, da der Lüfter mit 3 Schrauben an der Rückseite der Grundplatte befestigt ist. Zusatzlich klebt der Lüfter teilweise stark an der Grundplatte, da hier noch zusätzlich ein Klebemittel verwendet wird.



Danke für die schnelle Antwort,
Bei Caseking steht das die Grundplatte der 580er dran bleiben kann gegenüber den ATI Karten z.B.
Da direkt uber der Graka in einen PCIx1 Steckplatz eine creative soundkarte steckt würde sie mit den Backplate schrauben des Kühlers ins Gehege kommen.
Sehe ich das denn richtig das wenn die Grundplatte der 580er bleiben kann ich die extra Backplate nicht einbauen muß?


----------



## meratheus (15. August 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf eines neuen Kühlers für eine 580 gtx von Zotac*

Eine GTX 580 mit Backplate hatte ich bisher noch nicht vor mir liegen. Die Grundplatte allein aber stabilisiert das PCB mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## veteran (15. August 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf eines neuen Kühlers für eine 580 gtx von Zotac*



meratheus schrieb:


> Eine GTX 580 mit Backplate hatte ich bisher noch nicht vor mir liegen. Die Grundplatte allein aber stabilisiert das PCB mehr als ausreichend.



Sorry Backplate war wohl nicht der richtige Ausdruck , ich meinte die rückwärtige Halterung für den Kühler ansich.
Wie laufen den bei euch die Lüfter über Mainboard , Lüftersteuerung , oder Graka?


----------



## meratheus (15. August 2011)

Bei mir werden bis auf den CPU Kühlerluefter alle Lüfter separat über eine Lueftersteuerung geregelt. Unter meiner Signatur kannst du dir das ansehen.

Da bei mir der Abstand zwischen PCB und CPU Kühler sehr gering ist, habe ich den Kuehler ohne der mit gelieferten Rückplatte installiert. Dafür muß man die Double-Screw Bolt B verwenden. Diese halten den Peter mit ausreichend Anpreßdruck auf der GPU.

http://www.alpenfoehn.de/images/stories/alpenfoehn/Bilder/Peter/DataSheetPeter.pdf


----------



## veteran (16. August 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf eines neuen Kühlers für eine 580 gtx von Zotac*

So hier mal ein Bild wenn alles vorbereitet ist , bzw abgebaut für den Peter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So richtig oder?


----------



## meratheus (16. August 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf eines neuen Kühlers für eine 580 gtx von Zotac*

Das sieht so recht gut aus. Warum hast du nicht die schwarze Plasteabdeckung von der Grundplatte mit entfernet? Ich entferne diese immer mit, sowie die transparente Plastehalterung für das Lüfterkabel. Kein Muß, Geschmackssache.

Wenn der Peter angekommen ist mußt du als *erstes* auf die *Retention Brackets 58mm x 58mm* wechseln. Bevor du die Double Screwbolts installierst empfiehlt es sich jetzt schon die *Wärmeleitpaste gleichmäßig und hauchdünn auf dem Heatspreader vom Peter autzutragen*. Hier am besten eine alte Bahncard oder vergleichbares verwenden. Auch wenn es selbstverständlich klinget, die Folie bitte vorher entfernen. Jetzt befestigst du die *Double-Screwbolt B* wenn der Peter ohne Backplate installiert werden soll. Hier die *Double-Screwbolt B handfest* an die vorgesehenen 58mm Gewindebohrungen von den Retention Brackets *einschrauben*. Danach die Double Screwbolts mit den mitgelieferten *Gabelschlüssel nur leicht anziehen*!!! Das Gewinde kann schnell beschädigt werden wenn man es mit dem Anzugsdrehmoment übertreibt. Jetzt kommt es zur Hochzeit zwischen dem Peter und der VGA. Wenn die Gewindeenden von den Bolzen an der PCB-Rückseite heraussehen verwendest du *pro Bolzen immer 2 Insulation Pads*, bevor du die Spring Nuts aufschraubst und anziehst. Da die Bolzen recht kurz sind mußt du hier beim Anschrauben die *Spring Nuts gleichzeitig ein wenig zum Bolzen drücken*. Hier darauf *achten daß du nicht verkantest*, sonst beschädigst du dir das Gewinde. Die Spring Nuts ziehst du natürlich ebenso mit gesunden Menschenverstand an. Wie es auszusehen hat, wenn es geglückt ist, erkennst du ja an Hand der Bilder in meiner Signatur.

Viel Spaß und Erfolg!!!


----------



## veteran (16. August 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf eines neuen Kühlers für eine 580 gtx von Zotac*

So hier mal ein paar Bilder und ein extra danke an meratheus!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So die nächsten kommen gleich!


----------



## veteran (16. August 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf eines neuen Kühlers für eine 580 gtx von Zotac*

Hier Teil 2!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles ein bischen durcheinander Sorry , aber ich hoffe zum anschaun geht es.


----------



## meratheus (16. August 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf eines neuen Kühlers für eine 580 gtx von Zotac*

Gerne geschehen 

Wie ich sehe hast du doch mit Backplate installiert.  Hoffe es reicht vom Platz her zu deiner Creative Soundcard.?

Edit: Ok hat sich erledigt die Frage. Sieht sehr gut aus!!! Ich hoffe die WingBoost sind dir bei 6V leise genug.


----------



## The_Trasher (16. August 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf eines neuen Kühlers für eine 580 gtx von Zotac*

Also ich hatte zwar nur die 120mm am CPU-Kühler ( Super Mega ), hab aber die Erfahrung machen müssen, das ein Lüfter von Cooler Master 120mm besser kühlt  ( !!!!!! ) als zwei Lüfter Alpenföhn Wing Boost 120mm PWM. Zu dem sind die Cooler Master ( zumindest meiner ) leiser....

Was hast du denn für Temps ?


----------



## veteran (16. August 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf eines neuen Kühlers für eine 580 gtx von Zotac*

@ meratheus
Platz zur creative passt jetzt weil ich den Deckel der creative abmontiert habe , weiterhin hat der Peter meine TV Karte von Haupauge gefressen , aber was tut man nicht alles für Kühlung

@ The_Trasher
also viel kann ich noch nicht sagen weil ich gerade vor 2Stunden fertig war aber ein paar sachen habe ich getestet:
Heaven vorher : 85Grad mit Peter 63Grad bei ungefähr 7Volt 
kombuster vorher : 86Grad mit Peter 68 Grad ungefähr 7 Volt
Im Idle vorher 40 Grad jetzt 32 Grad!
Bin auch im obergeschoss (also ziemlich warm)


----------



## The_Trasher (16. August 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf eines neuen Kühlers für eine 580 gtx von Zotac*

Ich weiß das kann man jetzt nicht vergleichen aber:

Ich mit meiner 4870  hab Idle 63 Grad ( !! ) und unter Last 75 .... 

Lässt du die Lüfter nach unten zum NT blasen oder ?


----------



## veteran (16. August 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf eines neuen Kühlers für eine 580 gtx von Zotac*

@ The_Trasher
Nein die Lüfter blasen zur Graka hin!
63 Grad Idle ist ein wenig hoch oder , hingegen 75 Grad unter Last doch ok


----------



## meratheus (16. August 2011)

Was haelst du davon, dein Netzteil um 180 Grad gedreht einzubauen (Netzteilluefter zeigt zum Gehäuseboden)?


----------



## veteran (16. August 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf eines neuen Kühlers für eine 580 gtx von Zotac*



meratheus schrieb:


> Was haelst du davon, dein Netzteil um 180 Grad gedreht einzubauen (Netzteilluefter zeigt zum Gehäuseboden)?



Bin für vorschläge offen , was genau bringt mir das? Du denkst das NT zieht die Luft für die Graka weg richtig?


----------



## meratheus (16. August 2011)

So wie es jetzt installiert ist besteht die Gefahr dass die PSU Fremdkörper ansaugt oder rein fallen können. Manchmal moechte man etwas im Gehäuse umbauen oder verändern zu Testzwecken oder einfach ein Hardwarewechsel durchfuehren. Einiges davon kann man ohne das Gehäuse auf die Seite legen zu müssen, vor allem wenn es schnell gehen soll oder muss. Und wenn man nicht aufpasst ist schnell was im Gehäuse runtergefallen (z.B. Schrauben, Gummiteile,...) und das landet öfters in der PSU. Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung!

Ob es in diesem Zustand die Luefterleistung beeinflusst weiß ich gar nicht mehr. Ich hatte es einmal mit einem HX750, GTX 470, MK-13 mit 2x SlipStream 120mm 1200rpm in einem Antec300 getestet. Nur leider kann ich mich nicht mehr an das Ergebnis erinnern. Warum probierst du es nicht einfach selber mal aus?


----------



## veteran (16. August 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf eines neuen Kühlers für eine 580 gtx von Zotac*



meratheus schrieb:


> So wie es jetzt installiert ist besteht die Gefahr dass die PSU Fremdkörper ansaugt oder rein fallen können. Manchmal moechte man etwas im Gehäuse umbauen oder verändern zu Testzwecken oder einfach ein Hardwarewechsel durchfuehren. Einiges davon kann man ohne das Gehäuse auf die Seite legen zu müssen, vor allem wenn es schnell gehen soll oder muss. Und wenn man nicht aufpasst ist schnell was im Gehäuse runtergefallen (z.B. Schrauben, Gummiteile,...) und das landet öfters in der PSU. Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung!
> 
> Ob es in diesem Zustand die Luefterleistung beeinflusst weiß ich gar nicht mehr. Ich hatte es einmal mit einem HX750, GTX 470, MK-13 mit 2x SlipStream 120mm 1200rpm in einem Antec300 getestet. Nur leider kann ich mich nicht mehr an das Ergebnis erinnern. Warum probierst du es nicht einfach selber mal aus?



Achso das meinst du , da bin ich eigentlich sehr bedacht ich lege immer ein Tuch oder ähnliches über das NT so das ich hoffe das dort nichts reinfällt, bei Arbeiten im Gehäuse.


----------



## meratheus (16. August 2011)

So kann man das ebenfalls handhaben


----------



## oxoViperoxo (18. August 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf eines neuen Kühlers für eine 580 gtx von Zotac*

Mal die CPU Temperaturen vor und nach dem Umbau verglichen? Ich hatte vor kurzem eine 570 im HD Design, welche ebenfals die Luft ins Gehäuse bläst. Die vom CPU-Lüfter angesaugte Luft lag 10° über der eingesaugten Luft der Tower-Lüfter. Dies fand ich sehr extrem und schockierte mich erneut, als ich festellen musste, dass meine CPU Temperatur bei Metro auf bis zu 87° angestieben ist. Unter Prime hatte ich vorher, mit einer Referenzkarte maximal 80° Kern Temperatur. Dies sollte man wirklich immer bedenken. Klar bewege ich mich mit meinem CPU OC an der Obergrenze, ebenso mit der Temperatur, aber ich bin da ja nicht der einzigste. Und für mich geht die Leistung knapp vor der Lautstärke.  Sprich der Peter ist erstmal keine Option mehr für mich. Aber vielleicht relativiert sich diese Ansicht, wenn ich mir eine H100 bestelle und diese wirklich besser Kühlt als meine Super Mega.


----------



## veteran (18. August 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf eines neuen Kühlers für eine 580 gtx von Zotac*



oxoViperoxo schrieb:


> Mal die CPU Temperaturen vor und nach dem Umbau verglichen? Ich hatte vor kurzem eine 570 im HD Design, welche ebenfals die Luft ins Gehäuse bläst. Die vom CPU-Lüfter angesaugte Luft lag 10° über der eingesaugten Luft der Tower-Lüfter. Dies fand ich sehr extrem und schockierte mich erneut, als ich festellen musste, dass meine CPU Temperatur bei Metro auf bis zu 87° angestieben ist. Unter Prime hatte ich vorher, mit einer Referenzkarte maximal 80° Kern Temperatur. Dies sollte man wirklich immer bedenken. Klar bewege ich mich mit meinem CPU OC an der Obergrenze, ebenso mit der Temperatur, aber ich bin da ja nicht der einzigste. Und für mich geht die Leistung knapp vor der Lautstärke.  Sprich der Peter ist erstmal keine Option mehr für mich. Aber vielleicht relativiert sich diese Ansicht, wenn ich mir eine H100 bestelle und diese wirklich besser Kühlt als meine Super Mega.



Ich kann bei mir bisher kein Temperaturanstieg beim CPU beobachten.
Mein Noctua NH-D14 kühlt den CPU weiter wie bisher und auch unter Last läst ihn das unberührt


----------



## oxoViperoxo (18. August 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf eines neuen Kühlers für eine 580 gtx von Zotac*

Dann lass mal das GPUTool und Prime gleichzeitig laufen.


----------



## meratheus (19. August 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf eines neuen Kühlers für eine 580 gtx von Zotac*

Die Temepraturen sehen gut aus. Deckt sich in etwas mit meinen Temperaturen. Anhand der Temperatur unter Furmark ist schön zu erkennen, wie die Überlastschutzvorrichtung aktiv ist


----------



## bfgc (19. August 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf eines neuen Kühlers für eine 580 gtx von Zotac*

Hab auch gerade meiner 570er den Peter aufgeschnallt und ich muss sagen, beeindruckend. 
Ok, sie läuft noch mit Werks-OC, aber in einer Runde PCGH-Tool hat sich schon gute 3min gebraucht um überhaupt Richtung 60°C+ zu gehen. Nach 15min war 10min lang keine Bewegung mehr zusehen an den Temperaturen und bei round about einer halben Stunde sind 63°C auf der haben Seite. Nach knapp 10min hat sie sich wieder im absoluten Idle-Zustand zurückgesetzt, mit 32°C. Das ganze bei ~850U/min und mit vier der AMD-Ramkühler auf den Spawas.
Wenn ich sicher bin das der komische Wärmeleitkleber hält und die Spawas ihre Temps gut abführen, werd ich die Karte mal etwas mit weiterem OC ärgern.


----------



## meratheus (19. August 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf eines neuen Kühlers für eine 580 gtx von Zotac*

Warum Hast du nicht die Grundplatte mit verwendet? Hättest dir das Kleben da sparen können


----------



## bfgc (19. August 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf eines neuen Kühlers für eine 580 gtx von Zotac*

Hab ich, aber die nackigen Spawas etwas angehaucht von den 140ern allein waren mir nichts, derwegen hab ich die Ramkühler draufgeklebt. Muss ich halt mal ausmessen.


----------



## meratheus (19. August 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf eines neuen Kühlers für eine 580 gtx von Zotac*

hast du eine GTX 570 SC im Ref Design oder die HD im Costum Design? Grundplatte deshalb, weil unter deiner Signatur kein HD steht. Beim Ref.Design sind die Spawas unter der Grundlatte. Ich glaube du verwechselst Grundplatte mit Backplate


----------



## bfgc (19. August 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf eines neuen Kühlers für eine 580 gtx von Zotac*

Referenz, Evga halt.
Die Grundplatte ist drauf, es ist eine Superclocked mit Backplate, welche ebenfalls noch drauf ist und den Spawas hab ich vier der Ram-Kühler aufgesetzt.
Ob sich das jetzt mit den Kühlern positiv oder negativ auswirkt werd ich noch feststellen müssen, bzw. werd ich´s nochmal nachmessen.


----------



## meratheus (19. August 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf eines neuen Kühlers für eine 580 gtx von Zotac*

ok so ganz klar komme ich immer noch nicht mit den Kühlern. Wenn du die Grundplatte verwendest und zusätzlich noch die Backplate angebaut hast, frage ich mich gerade wo du die Kühler hingeklebt hast. Vielleicht würde ein Bild oder mehrere Bilder von deiner GTX 570 mein Mißverständnis klären?


----------



## veteran (19. August 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf eines neuen Kühlers für eine 580 gtx von Zotac*



meratheus schrieb:


> ok so ganz klar komme ich immer noch nicht mit den Kühlern. Wenn du die Grundplatte verwendest und zusätzlich noch die Backplate angebaut hast, frage ich mich gerade wo du die Kühler hingeklebt hast. Vielleicht würde ein Bild oder mehrere Bilder von deiner GTX 570 mein Mißverständnis klären?



Ja, das würde mich jetzt aber auch interessieren wie das mit den Passivkühlkörpern aussieht?


----------



## bfgc (19. August 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf eines neuen Kühlers für eine 580 gtx von Zotac*

Die Spawas sind ja bündig mit der Grundplatte, also hab ich dort den Kleber aufgetragen und die großen Ram-Kühler aufgeklebt.
Die Backplate ist die orginale der Superclocked, die schafft nichts weiter. Darunter ist lediglich ein quadratisches Pad mit einer quadratischen Aussparung für die Widerstände etc.
Bilder hätte ich vorher machen sollen, die Karte mal ebend schnell ziehen ist ja wie du selber weisst nicht ganz so einfach. 
Im Prinzip ist es wie von EKL gewollt, die orginale Grundplatte ist drauf, aber...
...ich habe nicht deren Mini-Backplate genommen, sonder die orginale der Superclocked behalten und den Spawas da sie bündig mit der Grundplatte waren, vier der großen Ram-Kühler aufgesetzt, Kühler an Kühler. Quasi minimal modifiziert. 
Die Anordnung der Spawas kennst du ja, bei der 570er fehlen halt nur die unteren beiden, sie hat nur vier Spawas im Referenz-Design.


----------



## veteran (19. August 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf eines neuen Kühlers für eine 580 gtx von Zotac*

Also so wie auf meinen Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hast du auf der Grundplatte einfach noch die passivkühlkörper aufgeklebt habe ich so richtig verstanden oder?
Oder muß ich mir die Grundplatte noch wegdenken und du hast Kühler auf Kühler geklebt?


----------



## bfgc (19. August 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf eines neuen Kühlers für eine 580 gtx von Zotac*

Nö, so wie sie da liegt, mit Grundplatte, einfach drauf.


----------



## veteran (19. August 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf eines neuen Kühlers für eine 580 gtx von Zotac*



bfgc schrieb:


> Nö, so wie sie da liegt, mit Grundplatte, einfach drauf.



Tja , das ist natürlich auch eine Idee!!


----------



## bfgc (19. August 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf eines neuen Kühlers für eine 580 gtx von Zotac*

Wie gesagt, nackt nur son bischen angepustet war mir zu wenig.


----------



## The_Trasher (19. August 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf eines neuen Kühlers für eine 580 gtx von Zotac*



veteran schrieb:


> Achso das meinst du , da bin ich eigentlich sehr bedacht ich lege immer ein Tuch oder ähnliches über das NT so das ich hoffe das dort nichts reinfällt, bei Arbeiten im Gehäuse.


 
Ja das ist eig. auch das vernünftigste mehr kann man da nicht machen.... Und wenn was großes evtl. mit Flüssigkeit etc. anstehen sollte kann man das NT auch schnell ausbauen... Hat ja nur 4 Schrauben ...


----------



## bfgc (20. August 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf eines neuen Kühlers für eine 580 gtx von Zotac*

Tja, soweit der Tempertursensor hinhaut, zeigt er bei 30min Volllast etwa 67°C an. Haken daran ist, er hängt nur zwischen den Kühlrippen, da man nur schwer rankommt. Zudem ist er auch im Luftstrom des hinteren Lüfters und ein paar Meßungenauigkeiten dürften auch dabei sein.
Demnach kann ich ohne IR-Thermometer nur grob schätzen und ich denke mal 20 Grad kann man mit den Verlusten locker draufrechnen, dann wären es 85-90°C bei ~22°C Zimmertemperatur und ~850U/min, mit den 140er Wing Boosts.

Die GPU selbst ist bei der Zimmertemp auch nur gerade so auf 61°C gekommen und im Leerlauf dann runter auf 30°C. Da kann der orginale VF3000 auf meiner 480er Amp nicht mithalten.


----------



## veteran (20. August 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf eines neuen Kühlers für eine 580 gtx von Zotac*



bfgc schrieb:


> Tja, soweit der Tempertursensor hinhaut, zeigt er bei 30min Volllast etwa 67°C an. Haken daran ist, er hängt nur zwischen den Kühlrippen, da man nur schwer rankommt. Zudem ist er auch im Luftstrom des hinteren Lüfters und ein paar Meßungenauigkeiten dürften auch dabei sein.
> Demnach kann ich ohne IR-Thermometer nur grob schätzen und ich denke mal 20 Grad kann man mit den Verlusten locker draufrechnen, dann wären es 85-90°C bei ~22°C Zimmertemperatur und ~850U/min, mit den 140er Wing Boosts.
> 
> Die GPU selbst ist bei der Zimmertemp auch nur gerade so auf 61°C gekommen und im Leerlauf dann runter auf 30°C. Da kann der orginale VF3000 auf meiner 480er Amp nicht mithalten.


 

Moin,
30 Grad Idle und zwischen 60 und 65 Grad unter Last hört sich doch gut an , deckt sich eigentlich ungefähr mit meinen Werten.
Schau doch mal in meiner Tabelle im ersten Post , wäre eine tolle Sache wenn du auch mal die Benches oder Spiele so laufen lässt das würde mir zum Vergleich ja auch weiterhelfen.
Und vielleicht findet man ja noch die eine oder andere Sache die man verbessern kann.


----------



## bfgc (20. August 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf eines neuen Kühlers für eine 580 gtx von Zotac*



veteran schrieb:


> Moin,
> 30 Grad Idle und zwischen 60 und 65 Grad unter Last hört sich doch gut an , deckt sich eigentlich ungefähr mit meinen Werten.
> Schau doch mal in meiner Tabelle im ersten Post , wäre eine tolle Sache wenn du auch mal die Benches oder Spiele so laufen lässt das würde mir zum Vergleich ja auch weiterhelfen.
> Und vielleicht findet man ja noch die eine oder andere Sache die man verbessern kann.



Ja, naja, das ist halt Volllast mit dem PCGH-Tool, allerdings ist sie ja noch auf Werkstakt mit 800MHz.
Bisher hab ich nur ein bischen World of Tanks gespielt und dabei wird sie nur bedingt gefordert, aber ich kann ja mal etwas testen.


----------



## bfgc (20. August 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf eines neuen Kühlers für eine 580 gtx von Zotac*

So, die meisten Games hab ich nicht, aber Crysis Warhead könnt ich nachreichen.

Da Furmark drosselt nutz ich ihn nicht mehr, ich nehm immer das PCGH-Tool her, der Kombustor ist im Prinzip ja das selbe. Ebendso der OC-Scanner von Evga.

PCGH-Tool(endless: stability Test 1280x1024,AA off): 64°C
3DMark11(dreifach Loop performance Settings): 56°C
Heaven 2.5(endless: 1920x1200, Shaders: high, Tess: normal, 4xAF, AA off): 61°C

Idle: 32°C

Im "normalen" Spielbetrieb läuft die Karte derzeit bei vollem Takt mit 45-55°C, je nach Spiel.

Evga 570 Superclocked + Backplate, Werkssettings mit 797MHz bei 0.9875V, 25°C Zimmertemperatur und zwei 140er Wing Boosts mit ~850U/min welche auf den EKL Alpenföhn Peter pusten.
Die Spawa-Temps sind noch nicht aussagekräftig genug. 


Ich denke mal wenn man die Tests auf zwei bis drei Stunden Laufzeit ausdehnen würde, kämen noch das eine oder andere Grad dazu, aber mehr war auf die Schnelle nicht drin.


----------



## meratheus (20. August 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf eines neuen Kühlers für eine 580 gtx von Zotac*

Bist du dir sicher daß das PCGH Tool nicht auch den Überlastschutz auslösen kann? Wenn ich mich nicht irre bassiert auf dem gleichen Prinzip wie das Furmark.


----------



## bfgc (20. August 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf eines neuen Kühlers für eine 580 gtx von Zotac*



meratheus schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher daß das PCGH Tool nicht auch den Überlastschutz auslösen kann? Wenn ich mich nicht irre bassiert auf dem gleichen Prinzip wie das Furmark.


 
Ja, denn mit Furmark komm ich bei gleichen Settings auch nicht über 60°C.
Der Treiber schaut in der Regel nur auf die gestartet Datei, wenn die sich irgendwas mit Furmark schimpft drosselt er halt. Im Prinzip könnte man das auch aushebeln, aber wozu? Kombustor, Evga OC-Scanner oder ebend das PCGH-Tool machen das selbe, nur mit einem anders animiertem Objekt und stehen scheinbar noch nicht auf dieser "Blacklist".
Der Unterschied zwischen Kombustor und Furmark ist ja bei *veteran* auch deutlich zu erkennen.


----------



## meratheus (20. August 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf eines neuen Kühlers für eine 580 gtx von Zotac*

Bei Combustor ist die GPU kühler als bei Heaven 2.5 und Crysis! Das Combustor gehört ja zu dem PCGH Tool, oder?


----------



## bfgc (20. August 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf eines neuen Kühlers für eine 580 gtx von Zotac*

War mal eine Zeit lang beim Afterburner-Paket dabei.


----------



## veteran (20. August 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf eines neuen Kühlers für eine 580 gtx von Zotac*

Also die Temps bei den Benches unterscheiden sich schon um 3-4 Grad je nach Aussentemperatur.
Heute hatte ich bei Furmark bei 772 MHz 60 Grad und gestern bei 900 MHz 57 Grad.
Von daher sind die Werte natürlich nicht zu ernst zu nehmen bzw als Maßstab.
Spiele habe ich immer so 20 min laufen lassen , bis sich die Temps irgendwo eingependelt haben.
Natürlich weiß ich das man ansonsten 2-3 Std am Stück zockt und sich die Temps noch nach oben bewegen können , aber das ist
in meiner Tabelle ja auch nicht das Ziel sollen nur Grobe Richtwerte sein.


----------



## veteran (27. August 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf eines neuen Kühlers für eine 580 gtx von Zotac*

Moin,
habe jetzt mal mit den nötigen Adaptern die zwei Wingboost über die Grafikkarte laufen und nicht über die Lüftersteuerung.
Und mit den entsprechenden Anpassungen der Fanspeed Kurve im Afterburner(siehe Foto) werden die 1100 U/min max auch ausgenutzt.
Lässt man die Graka alleine steuern (ohne Anpassung) schiebt sie die Lüfter nur auf max ca 800U/min.
Lasse das jetzt erstmal so über den Afterburner weil es so auch ganz gut ist wenn die Lüfter passend auf 1100U/min hochgeregelt werden.

Hier mal ein Bild der Lüfterkurve:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bfgc (28. August 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf eines neuen Kühlers für eine 580 gtx von Zotac*

Klingt nicht schlecht, woher hast du den Adapter?


----------



## veteran (28. August 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf eines neuen Kühlers für eine 580 gtx von Zotac*



bfgc schrieb:


> Klingt nicht schlecht, woher hast du den Adapter?



Den hier brauchst du dafür:*Gelid VGA PWM Adapter*
 Dort ist er aber derzeit so wie bei vielen anderen derzeit nicht lieferbar!

Ich habe ihn von Ebay: Gelid
Kommt zwar aus England aber ist der billigste Anbieter , hat bei mir jedenfalls geklappt.
Lieferzeiten sind allerdings dann etwas länger , bei mir wars eine Woche.

Edit : sehe gerade das er da auch nicht mehr da ist!


----------



## bfgc (28. August 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf eines neuen Kühlers für eine 580 gtx von Zotac*

Hmm, noch nen PWM Y-Adapter dazu und dann könnt´s passen.


----------



## veteran (28. August 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf eines neuen Kühlers für eine 580 gtx von Zotac*



bfgc schrieb:


> Hmm, noch nen PWM Y-Adapter dazu und dann könnt´s passen.



Jepp ,
den brauchst du natürlich auch noch  , hatte es vergessen zu erwähnen.
Aber den bekommst du ja überall!


----------



## Hilbert (30. August 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf eines neuen Kühlers für eine 580 gtx von Zotac*

Aloha,

habe bei mir auf dieser Grafikkarte einen Xilence CPU-Kühler drauf und dieser arbeitet leise und effektiv.


----------



## Gabbyjay (30. August 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf eines neuen Kühlers für eine 580 gtx von Zotac*

Ich poste das mal hier rein da es um Kühler für die 580 geht, vielleicht mache ich dazu auch nochmal einen neuen Thread auf.

Die Temperaturen meiner GTX 580 + Thermalright Shaman sucken bei mir ziemlich.

Verbaut ist er auf einer Zotac GTX 580 AMP² 3GB, ich habe also den Zalman VF3000F dieser Karte durch den Shaman ersetzt.
Als Wärmeleitmittel kommt Flüssigmetall von Phobya zum Einsatz (scheint laut tests von allem erhältlichen die beste Kühlwirkung zu haben), Spannungswandler und VRAM sind mit Passivkühlern Arctic VR004 beklebt. Lüfter ist der Standard 140mm-Lüfter von Thermalright, der beim Shaman dabei ist. Dieser ist am Mainboard angeschlossen, ich habe die Lüftersteuerung im Bios zum Testen sowohl auf 50%/ca. 700 RPM (silent) als auch auf 100%/ca. 1400 RPM eingestellt, beides probiert.

Verglichen habe ich mit einer Inno 3D GTX 580 HAWK 3GB, die hier:
http://img.hexus.net/v2/graphics_cards/nvidia/Inno3D/GTX580HAWK/hawk-1.jpg
Mit dem ab Werk verbauten Standardkühler.
Die hat drei Lüfter, 2x 80mm und 1x 90mm, angeschlossen an der Grafikkarte, Lüfter dauerhaft auf 40% im Afterburner eingestellt (entspricht ca. 1600 RPM).
In beiden Fällen Standard-Voltage und Taktung nach nVidia Referenzdesign (1.025 mV, 772/1544 MHz Chip/Shader und 2004 MHz VRAM).


Gehäusebelüftung sind 4x BeQuiet Silent Wings 120mm @ 5v:
Hinten-oben: oben im Deckel und am Rückteil ausblasend;
Direkt unterhalb der Grafikkarte vom Boden her ins Gehäuse einsaugend (ausreichend Abstand zum Boden vorhanden);
Vorne im Rechner ins Gehäuse einsaugend.


Ergebnis:
Idle:
Shaman: 37° bei Lüfter auf 1400 RPM; 39° bei 700 RPM.
Inno3D: 36° bei Lüfter auf 40%.

Spiel Two Worlds 2, 1920x1200, 8xMSAA+8xTSSAA+FXAA, max. Details, 5 Minuten lang:
Shaman: 72° bei 1400 RPM, 87° (!!!) bei 700 RPM
Inno3D: 67° bei 40%

Der Shaman schneidet 5° schlechter ab als das Modell von Inno3D, bei vergleichbarer Lautstärke!
Wie kann das sein?

Stelle ich den Lüfter des Shamans auf 50%, sind es sogar 20° (!), die der Shaman schlechter abschneidet!


----------



## bfgc (30. August 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf eines neuen Kühlers für eine 580 gtx von Zotac*

Aber warum reißt du den VF3000 für einen Shaman runter, das sind kaum 5°C unterschied im Normalbetrieb, wenn sich überhaupt soviel ergibt. 
Der VF ist ansich eigentlich kein Schlechter, nur oben rum geht ihm etwas die Puste aus, weil er mit den kleinen Propellern scheinbar nicht genug Frischluft durchsetzen kann.


----------



## Gabbyjay (30. August 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf eines neuen Kühlers für eine 580 gtx von Zotac*

Weil mir der VF3000F zu laut ist und der Shaman in Tests schon deutlich besser abgeschnitten hat.

Aber was sagt Ihr zu meinen Temps? Da stimmt doch was nicht...


----------



## bfgc (30. August 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf eines neuen Kühlers für eine 580 gtx von Zotac*

Ist schon recht viel, hast du auch mal normale Wärmeleitpaste versucht.
Wie schaut es der Perepherie aus, bekommt der Shaman wegen der anderen Maße evtl. anders seine Zuluft als die Inno-Karte?

Der VF zu laut? Hm, meiner läuft nie über 44% und dabei ist er schwer zu hören, da muss man sich schon direkt daneben setzen.


----------



## Gabbyjay (30. August 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf eines neuen Kühlers für eine 580 gtx von Zotac*

Tscha, werde dann wohl mit normaler Paste nochmal testen.

Also Zuluft bekommt er auf jeden Fall genug, Karte ist im oberen PCI-Slot, darunter keine Erweiterungskarten, und genug Platz nach unten hin zum Netzteil. Außerdem der Gehäuselüfter im Boden.

Ist halt ein Silent-System und absolut still, da ist der VF schon deutlich herauszuhören. Und der Rechner steht im Wohnzimmer.


Hatte vorher eine GTX 470 drin, von 608 MHz auf 740 übertaktet, und den Shaman hatte ich darauf montiert.
Dessen Lüfter habe ich auf 50% laufen lassen (ca. 700 RPM) und das hat von den Temperaturen trotz der deutlichen Übertaktung auch noch locker gereicht. Mit der Laustärke bei 700 RPM bin ich zufrieden gewesen (der VF dreht schon ziemlich auf, TW2 beispielsweise belastet die GPU zu 99%).


----------



## Gabbyjay (30. August 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf eines neuen Kühlers für eine 580 gtx von Zotac*

Ach ja, ich verwende das selbe Flüssigmetall übrigens auch auf meiner CPU, dort funktioniert es einwandfrei.

Ist ein i5-750, von 2.6 auf 3.6 GHz übertaktet, mit einem Prolimatech Megahalems als Kühler. Lüfter sind zwei der besagten BeQuiet SilentWings 120mm @ 5 Volt, der eine vorne blasend, der hintere saugend.

Temps mit Prime95 gehen höchstens bis 75 Grad rauf unter Maximallast aller 4 Kerne, das ist für ein Silent-System bei der Übertaktung ein ganz guter Wert, oder? Zumal die Kerne in Spielen eh nie und nimmer alle 4 dauerhaft zu 100% ausgelastet werden...


----------



## bfgc (30. August 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf eines neuen Kühlers für eine 580 gtx von Zotac*

Ok, 1.025V ist keine Spar-VID, aber sollte gehen.
Andere Frage ist, warum läuft Two Worlds 2 bis 99% auf? Hast du übermäßig viel AA oder Samplest du down? 

Wenn das Flüssigmetall unter dem Prolimatech funzt sollte es normal auch unter dem Shaman funzen.


----------



## Gabbyjay (30. August 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf eines neuen Kühlers für eine 580 gtx von Zotac*

Na ja die 1.025 waren Default der Inno3D. Zugunsten der Vergleichbarkeit hab ich die selben Werte auch für die Zotac genommen (hier waren Default 1.038, die ist aber ab Werk auch übertaktet).

In TW 2 benutze ich in der Tat hohe AA-Settings, nämlich 8xMSAA+8xTSSAA+FXAA.
Interessanterweise werden die Frames nicht weniger, wenn ich statt 4x für beides 8x verwende, zumindest nicht dort wo ich teste. Also nehme ich 8x. ^^  FXAA ist umsonst oben drauf.
Anders ist das Spiel allerdings auch unspielbar wegen dem extremen Vegetationsflimmern. Das Schattenflimmern, das auch das AA nicht beseitigt, ist ohnehin schon schlimm genug.

2,25x Downsampling (bei einer Auflösung von 1920x1200 also 2880x1800) bringt in dem Game konkret gegenüber den genannten Settings keinen Vorteil, die Qualität ist schlechter (weniger Samples) und die Bildrate geht noch stärker runter. SGSSAA sieht hier auch nicht besser aus in Sachen Vegetationsflimmern, kostet aber ebenfalls mehr Leistung als reines Transparency Supersampling, also greife ich auf letzteres zurück.

Mache nachher dann den Umbau mit normaler WL-Paste.

Grüße.


----------



## Luemmel (26. September 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf eines neuen Kühlers für eine 580 gtx von Zotac*

Hey,

hab ja auch die Zotac Referenz Karte und überlege den Peter zu verbauen.
2 Fragen noch:

1. Wieviele Slots benötigt das Gespann inkl. Graka?
2. Ist es problematisch, die Grundplatte ab und wieder drauf zu bauen (muss ja ab wegen des Lüfters, oder?) Ich frage nur, wg. der Wärmeleitpads und der grauen Mini Dinger bei den Spawas (zumindest hatte meine 480 da noch so kleine Wärmeleitquadrate)

Kurze Antwort wär Cool.

Greetz


----------



## veteran (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf eines neuen Kühlers für eine 580 gtx von Zotac*



Luemmel schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> hab ja auch die Zotac Referenz Karte und überlege den Peter zu verbauen.
> 2 Fragen noch:
> ...



@ Luemmel

zu1: du benötigst 4,5 Slots für den Peter!

zu2: Du kannst die Grundplatte problemlos abschrauben und darunter befinden sich die Wärmeleidpads, die du nachdem du den Originallüfter
       entfernt hast problemlos weiternutzen kannst.


----------

